# Milteck Y pipe for R35



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys I'm after a Milteck Y pipe the louder one of the two i think it's called non resonated (without silencer). What you got? Please 07973733441


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Still looking


----------



## Comeal (Sep 8, 2018)

Mine will be for sale when i can find litchfield 102mm for my car


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Thought you had sold your car?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

TREG said:


> Thought you had sold your car?


I have sold my car


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Got one now cheers


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

*y pipe*



Takamo said:


> Hi guys I'm after a Milteck Y pipe the louder one of the two i think it's called non resonated (without silencer). What you got? Please 07973733441


Hi, we have them in stock , e mail [email protected]


----------

